# Kit car crisis on Discovery



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Just watching some of this at the moment and I wondered what happened. A quick google uncovered this below. 
http://www.locostbuilders.co.uk/viewthread.php?tid=172002


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for that, watched the program years back and thought what ever happened in the end, now we know:thumb:


----------

